# Winni V?



## TheNewbie (Aug 9, 2005)

I ordered some winn v from legalsteroids.com and I read about winni v on this website and I found out that i wasted my money. I play football and I have one more year left of high school and I just wanted to know does winn v show up on a drug test? Is it even a steroid? if it is how long till it gets out of your body? the winni v that i bought has 60 tablets in a bottle. Can anyone tell me how many I should use not to destroy my liver or anything. And are there any side effects of winni v, like hair loss, smaller testicles, acne or stuff like that. The users that used winni v did you guys see any results? Also does winni v make you gain any weight. If you can answer any of my questions I would appreciate it thanks a lot.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2005)

If its a steroid then they shouldn't be selling it and obviously they risk getting busted.

I doubt anyone here has used it, because its a supplement, not supposed to be a steroid despite their shady URL.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 9, 2005)

more proof misleading advertising really works. stay off the juice kid, its for adults who know what they are doing. eat a lot and work out hard


----------



## TheNewbie (Aug 9, 2005)

how long do real steroids usually stay in your body?


----------



## durk (Aug 9, 2005)

anything from legal steroids is just a pro-hormone the give it similare names to trick you. if you want the real stuff you got to make friendly with the huge guys at the gym or the hardcore drug dealers anything off the net is usaully fake or a scam because real roids are in fact illegal.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2005)

TheNewbie said:
			
		

> how long do real steroids usually stay in your body?



Some up to 18 months, it depends.


----------



## kraziplaya (Aug 9, 2005)

if you still have a year left in hs you are way too young to take steroids.... steroids can stunt a undeveloped males growth among other things


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 9, 2005)

if you listen to anyone on this thread i really hope you listen to mudge. he knows his stuff.


----------



## LAM (Aug 10, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> anything from legal steroids is just a pro-hormone



not even pro-hormones.  they are 100% bullshit supplements


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> if you still have a year left in hs you are way too young to take steroids.... steroids can stunt a undeveloped males growth among other things


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> not even pro-hormones. they are 100% bullshit supplements


Exactly!


----------

